# Custom prison sound track I made



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm making a prison scene this year and I wanted a custom ambiant sound track to loop on a portable player. This is a 5 minute track I made and is quite eventful and creepy as all hell! LOL! It's more like a prison/dungeon torcher chamber type thing. Have a listen all the way through and by all means, if you want to DL and use it for yourself right click and save target as, and there you have it! Enjoy!

Also a disclaimer- none of these sounds have been swiped off of commercial cd sound tracks. They are all freely useable samples I accumulate along the way.

Dan

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57603


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

This sounds great, very professional. I don't have a need for it right now, but I'm still going to save it just in case - never know when my plans may change on my setup. Great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Sounds great!! I was in this maze in 2010 called Lockdown. It's a prison theme, in case anyone on here is looking for ideas to go along with the sound track *Shockwave199* made:


----------

